

The Joke’s on Louis C.K. - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/07/arts/for-louis-c-k-the-jokes-on-him.html?hpw&pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
rajivtiru
He has been wearing a black shirt and blue jeans for as long as I've followed
his comedy.

For the first time, in the "Oh My God" HBO advert, he wore a purple shirt,
with a black suit.

In a picture in the article, he was wearing a blue polo. Blue.

I conclude he just overcame depression...or just got a sense of fashion.

Yes, I realize this comment is all over the place.

